# Free Book Reviews



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Get FREE book reviews with Vibe Reviews!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Reviewers are piling up and need more books to read! If you would like to have your book reviewed, click the link below!!

GET REVIEWED: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Greetings! And apologies for missing your first post about your service which you are welcome to promote here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
KBoards Moderator Team

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, I'm in there. Filled out the tiny app form. Had no idea what was meant by "package." I just included the different e-pub versions I have. Also, the app is white on a black background--very hard to read. At least it came through that way for me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

chrisstevenson said:


> Well, I'm in there. Filled out the tiny app form. Had no idea what was meant by "package." I just included the different e-pub versions I have. Also, the app is white on a black background--very hard to read. At least it came through that way for me. Thanks for the tip.


Awesome! Thanks for signing up!


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

I filled out the form a week or two ago, but heard nothing back. Did my submission go through or not?

For me too, the Order Form appears as black boxes and the white print inside on the black background is very hard to read.


----------



## kswalker (Apr 26, 2013)

I've filled out the form, not sure if there was an option to attach the files to the order or if I need to send them separately?


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine shows up. Very nice presentation.


----------



## thebriansimons (Feb 19, 2017)

Any thoughts on the implications of offering a book "free" to readers through a service like this if that title is also in KU?  Seems like that would make the 'zon angry.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

thebriansimons said:


> Any thoughts on the implications of offering a book "free" to readers through a service like this if that title is also in KU? Seems like that would make the 'zon angry.


No, Zon allows us to send free review copies to readers. it's not an issue.


----------



## thebriansimons (Feb 19, 2017)

Vidya said:


> No, Zon allows us to send free review copies to readers. it's not an issue.


Great. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vidya said:


> No, Zon allows us to send free review copies to readers. it's not an issue.


Hey for further reassurance...

Important Note on Amazon's Terms of Service: "Book authors and publishers may continue to provide free or discounted copies of their books to readers, as long as the author or publisher does not require a review in exchange or attempt to influence the review."

Source: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201929730

_______________________________________________

Thank you to everyone who has joined so far!! We now have more available reviewers and are looking for more authors with books that need reviews!

GET REVIEWED: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out the reviews below!!

REVIEWS FINALLY COMING IN ON THE REVIEW PAGE!
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/bookreviews


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Destiny94 said:


> Check out the reviews below!!
> 
> REVIEWS FINALLY COMING IN ON THE REVIEW PAGE!
> https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/bookreviews


Yay! And one of them is my book.  So far the service has been very easy to use. I have gotten three or four emails from people requesting the book, and I just send them whatever format they want, easy peasy. Thanks for putting this together and letting us try it for free!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

ID Johnson said:


> Yay! And one of them is my book.  So far the service has been very easy to use. I have gotten three or four emails from people requesting the book, and I just send them whatever format they want, easy peasy. Thanks for putting this together and letting us try it for free!


Of course! it's my pleasure!!!

_______________________________________

Meanwhile, i just got more reviewers on the list that need books to read!!! So AUTHORS THAT NEED REVIEWS, COME AND GET THEM!!

GET REVIEWED: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

I haven't received a review request yet and I'm wondering if I'm contact information or something. clicking on the book goes directly to Amazon where they would have to purchase it. But I want to be able to send them a free copy in any format they want.

What Have I don't wrong? I also think I don't show up in the recent releases section

I could use some guidance here. I feel invisible there.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

I received a review from this site. Thanks for the service.


----------



## SND (May 26, 2017)

Is it acceptable to send potential reviewers to a Book Funnel giveaway page where they can enter their email and then download onto their preferred device... or would that be considered an annoyance/hinderance for them to enter their email address as a prerequisite? (I understand the email entry request can be disabled, just wondering if it needs to be?).

Also, where it says Book Description/Link on the order form; is that where the Book Funnel link would go?

Thanks.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

chrisstevenson said:


> I haven't received a review request yet and I'm wondering if I'm contact information or something. clicking on the book goes directly to Amazon where they would have to purchase it. But I want to be able to send them a free copy in any format they want.
> 
> What Have I don't wrong? I also think I don't show up in the recent releases section
> 
> I could use some guidance here. I feel invisible there.


Ah, I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling invisible. The site is still new and growing, so it's only that reviewers haven't requested it yet. As for the link to amazon, its to further encourage them to request for review. They can see previous reviews you've received an also see the description. Once you get a request, I will let you know immediately.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Marseille said:


> I received a review from this site. Thanks for the service.


You're welcome!!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

SND said:


> Is it acceptable to send potential reviewers to a Book Funnel giveaway page where they can enter their email and then download onto their preferred device... or would that be considered an annoyance/hinderance for them to enter their email address as a prerequisite? (I understand the email entry request can be disabled, just wondering if it needs to be?).
> 
> Also, where it says Book Description/Link on the order form; is that where the Book Funnel link would go?
> 
> Thanks.


Since you will be responsible for distributing the book to the readers, however you can get it to them is ultimately your choice. They are aware of that so it shouldn't pose as an annoyance.


----------



## CasperValentine (Mar 14, 2018)

I received 4 requests this week. Thanks!


----------



## KSRuff (Jul 14, 2016)

Destiny94 said:


> Vibe Reviews is now open to take book review requests! As of right now, only the free option is available since the reviewers list is still filling up! Once everyone is ready to go, the paid options will be available where you will pay for the requests to be sent out. All reviews are meant to be honest and no one is guaranteed a review!
> 
> *If you would like to have your book posted to the site OR you would like to become a reviewer, the links are below!
> *
> ...


Just thought I'd share, that Destiny posted my book to her site the same evening I applied and I had a request from a reviewer within the first 48 hours for my middle grade novel. I was pleasantly surprised, as I thought it would prove difficult to find someone interested in reading a middle grade novel.

P.S. Destiny is awesome to work with. I swear she posted my book to her site at midnight!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

CasperValentine said:


> I received 4 requests this week. Thanks!


You're welcome!!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

KSRuff said:


> Just thought I'd share, that Destiny posted my book to her site the same evening I applied and I had a request from a reviewer within the first 48 hours for my middle grade novel. I was pleasantly surprised, as I thought it would prove difficult to find someone interested in reading a middle grade novel.
> 
> P.S. Destiny is awesome to work with. I swear she posted my book to her site at midnight!


Thank you!! lol, and I am a late night worker. Something like a vampire. Very happy to have shared your book with the reviewers!!


----------



## Ben McQueeney (May 1, 2019)

Will have a look at this. Looks interesting.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW REVIEWS ! JUST CLICK THE LINK BELOW!
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/bookreviews


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

*If you would like to have your book posted to the site OR you would like to become a reviewer, the links are below!
*

BECOME A REVIEWER: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/copy-of-shop-premades
GET REVIEWED: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've had four book review requests so far.


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

Okay, I'm in. Just submitted today.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

wearywanderer64 said:


> I've had four book review requests so far.


Thank you for sending in a request!!!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

alhawke said:


> Okay, I'm in. Just submitted today.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

HERE IS REVIEW FROM VIBE REVIEWS!

BOOK: Verdict Realty
view more book Reviews: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/bookreviews

Mick D. ★★★★
This book starts off with the introduction of Sly Verdict, a very succsesfull realtor who's best friends with the sheriff and his lovely sister, and his unwilling guest, Chester. Unwilling? Yes he's been abducted and now held prisoner underneath the guesthouse. In the first chapters we witness the gruesome torture and murder of Chester before he's fed to the pigs. Sly has a hobby! But he's not just any serial killer, he's got a set of rules and only takes the (according to himself) unwanted elements out of society... .

This serial is definetly not for the fainthearted as the various acts of violence, sex and torture are meticuosly described in gruesome details. And despite this, there are several moments where you can almost feel sympathy for the killer because of the nasty character of the victims. But of course I can't condone anyone taking the law into their own hands. Apart from that he's not consistent in his criteria: adultery?, hunting? If anything this book is fast-paced and the body-count soon runs up.

This book 's a quick read with 104 pages and ends in a cliffhanger so you have to wait for the next installment in the serial to find out where it all ends.

I received a free ARC from the author in exchange for an honest review.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Destiny94 said:


> Vibe Reviews is now open to take book review requests!
> 
> *If you would like to have your book posted to the site OR you would like to become a reviewer, the links are below!
> *
> ...


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibe Reviews is now open to take book review requests!

If you would like to receive review requests based off your preferred genre, the link to sign up is below!

BECOME A REVIEWER: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/copy-of-shop-premades


----------



## verysecretsquirrel (Jun 10, 2017)

Your website doesn't work properly.  Just thought you should know.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

verysecretsquirrel said:


> Your website doesn't work properly. Just thought you should know.


Just check out the links! thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibe Reviews has reviewers available and waiting for review requests!!

TO GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED, SIGN UP AT THE LINK BELOW
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed

SEE BOOK REVIEWS ALREADY POSTED. 
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/bookreviews


----------



## Avery342 (Aug 23, 2016)

Vidya said:


> No, Zon allows us to send free review copies to readers. it's not an issue.


I'm not so sure about this answer as it relates to KU. Yes, Amazon does allow authors to give away review copies. But if one is in KDP Select, then, unless I'm mistaken, an author would need to give away their ARC copies BEFORE they join.

Here is the actual section from KDP (Bolding is mine):

Exclusivity
When you enroll an eBook in KDP Select, you're committing to making the digital format of that book available exclusively through KDP while it's enrolled in the program. You can continue to distribute your book in physical format or in any format other than digital.

All content enrolled in KDP Select must remain for sale through the Kindle Store only. *If the digital version of your book appears to be available for pre-order, for sale, or for free elsewhere (such as on your website or blog, or a third party's website), it is not eligible for KDP Select. *Adding new content (such as bonus content, author's commentary section, etc.) to a book that's available elsewhere will not satisfy the exclusivity requirements. See the KDP Select Terms and Conditions for complete exclusivity requirements.

However, you may choose to make up to 10% of your book available on other sites as a sample, as well as continue to distribute your book in physical format (including print on demand books), or in any format other than digital. 10% is roughly the length of the Kindle Free reading sample.

You may also provide professional reviewers with a copy of your book via email *for the purpose of editing, proofreading and helping with other quality improvements.* See the KDP Select Terms and Conditions for more information. When you enroll a boxset in KDP Select, none of those books can be offered elsewhere.

END QUOTE

Please note that if your site lists these books 'for free from author' that appears to be against this exclusivity ruling. Also, the last paragraph granting rights to give a copy of the book to PROFESSIONAL reviewers in no way states for the purposes of review. Again, I'm thinking to stay safe, an author would need to go thru this process BEFORE going into KU.

That being said, this looks like an awesome resource for authors and I thank you for making it available! I may be contacting you to put my next book up--prior to it going live though.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Avery342 said:


> I'm not so sure about this answer as it relates to KU. Yes, Amazon does allow authors to give away review copies. But if one is in KDP Select, then, unless I'm mistaken, an author would need to give away their ARC copies BEFORE they join.
> 
> Here is the actual section from KDP (Bolding is mine):
> 
> ...


Thank you! I look forward to hearing from you again!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibe Reviews has reviewers available and waiting for review requests!!

TO GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED, SIGN UP AT THE LINK BELOW
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed

SEE BOOK REVIEWS ALREADY POSTED. 
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/bookreviews


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I filled out the form, but there was no indication that it went through. Did it? (Al Macy, _The Mind Reader's Journey_).


----------



## Moticom (Jun 29, 2016)

Submitted, will see what happens.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

TromboneAl said:


> I filled out the form, but there was no indication that it went through. Did it? (Al Macy, _The Mind Reader's Journey_).


Yes, it definitely went through! You also received some requests!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Moticom said:


> Submitted, will see what happens.


Thank you!


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

I did an upgrade re-submission. I hope it works this time. The site has a nice presentation.


----------



## RPatton (May 28, 2017)

Avery342 said:


> I'm not so sure about this answer as it relates to KU. Yes, Amazon does allow authors to give away review copies. But if one is in KDP Select, then, unless I'm mistaken, an author would need to give away their ARC copies BEFORE they join.
> 
> Here is the actual section from KDP (Bolding is mine):
> 
> ...


That only applies to sales. Several different people have received confirmation from Amazon directly that it is okay to distribute a limited number of review copies even if the book is available in Select. You can also offer to give away a book for free through your newsletter if it is in Select. What you can't do is offer it publicly. As long as the group receiving the copy of the book is in a closed/limited group, there is no problem.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

RPatton said:


> That only applies to sales. Several different people have received confirmation from Amazon directly that it is okay to distribute a limited number of review copies even if the book is available in Select. You can also offer to give away a book for free through your newsletter if it is in Select. What you can't do is offer it publicly. As long as the group receiving the copy of the book is in a closed/limited group, there is no problem.


Wow, thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW REVIEWS ! JUST CLICK THE LINK BELOW!
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/bookreviews


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW REVIEWS ! JUST CLICK THE LINK BELOW!
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/bookreviews


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

SIGN UP LINKS BELOW!
BECOME A REVIEWER: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/copy-of-shop-premades
GET REVIEWED: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Just a question, observation.

The covers on your site look really bad, and in some cases they are completely illegible. At that size they still should be crisp, both images and typography.

Is there a problem in the wix backend, or has it got something to do with how you're uploading? Let us know, maybe we can help you figure it out, because this is probably costing you.

Books to Read


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

VIBE REVIEWS

BECOME A REVIEWER: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/copy-of-shop-premades
GET REVIEWED: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

LOOKING TO GET MORE REVIEWS FOR YOUR BOOK? SUBMIT YOUR BOOK TO VIBE REVIEWS! WE HAVE MANY AVID READERS READY TO REVIEW YOUR BOOK!

SIGN UP LINKS BELOW!
BECOME A REVIEWER: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/copy-of-shop-premades
GET REVIEWED: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

AUTHOR LOOKING TO GET MORE REVIEWERS! JUST CLICK THE LINK BELOW!
https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/reviewersneeded


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

AUTHOR LOOKING TO GET MORE REVIEWERS! JUST CLICK THE LINK BELOW!
https://www.vibebookreviews.com/reviewersneeded


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

AUTHOR LOOKING TO GET MORE REVIEWERS! JUST CLICK THE LINK BELOW!
https://www.vibebookreviews.com/reviewersneeded


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

A FREE list of book bloggers will be coming soon! Just keep a look out!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

LOOKING TO GET MORE REVIEWS FOR YOUR BOOK? SUBMIT YOUR BOOK TO VIBE REVIEWS! WE HAVE MANY AVID READERS READY TO REVIEW YOUR BOOK!

SIGN UP LINKS BELOW!
BECOME A REVIEWER: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/copy-of-shop-premades
GET REVIEWED: https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

SEE THIS FREE LIST OF ACTIVE BOOK REVIEWERS! 
JUST CLICK THE LINK AND SIGN UP, THE GET AN EMAIL WITH YOUR LIST ATTACHED!

GET MY FREE LIST OF REVIEWERS = https://www.subscribepage.com/vibe-reviews


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Have any books releasing in January? Submit your January release and get the GOLD PACKAGE free!
Submission Link: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/giveaway
---------------------
What you get...
1. HAVE BOOK ADDED TO THE SITE (1 MONTH)
2. SEND REVIEW REQUEST TO REVIEWERS
3. PROMOTE REQUEST IN FACEBOOK GROUPS
4 BOOK SENT OUT IN NEWSLETTER


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Have any books releasing in January? Submit your January release and get the GOLD PACKAGE free!
Submission Link: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/giveaway
---------------------
What you get...
1. HAVE BOOK ADDED TO THE SITE (1 MONTH)
2. SEND REVIEW REQUEST TO REVIEWERS
3. PROMOTE REQUEST IN FACEBOOK GROUPS
4 BOOK SENT OUT IN NEWSLETTER


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Have any books releasing in January? Submit your January release and get the GOLD PACKAGE free!
Submission Link: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/giveaway
---------------------
What you get...
1. HAVE BOOK ADDED TO THE SITE (1 MONTH)
2. SEND REVIEW REQUEST TO REVIEWERS
3. PROMOTE REQUEST IN FACEBOOK GROUPS
4 BOOK SENT OUT IN NEWSLETTER


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

JANUARY IS NEARLY OVER!

Have any books releasing in January? Submit your January release and get the GOLD PACKAGE free!
Submission Link: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/giveaway
---------------------
What you get...
1. HAVE BOOK ADDED TO THE SITE (1 MONTH)
2. SEND REVIEW REQUEST TO REVIEWERS
3. PROMOTE REQUEST IN FACEBOOK GROUPS
4 BOOK SENT OUT IN NEWSLETTER


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## L.E.Glazebrook (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm about to release in February, pity I missed out the January Gold package deal. Any more coming up?


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey! None in march, but there will be another discount in April.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, this is all cool beans. But you have a black box with the word "Package" in it. What do you mean by that? That's confusing. What are you trying to reference with that word?

Thanks,


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello, it means that there are some options that cost, and that each of those options include different/additional features.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## 99281 (Apr 5, 2020)

how many people/subscribers are in your newsletter list?


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

99281 said:


> how many people/subscribers are in your newsletter list?


Hello, there are about 200 reviewers.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Destiny94 said:


> Hello, there are about 200 reviewers.


I submitted my book (the one in my signature) and have received 3 requests. Thank you! However, I don't understand something. Your reviewers can post to your site and Goodreads, but not Amazon? Right? Is that because it won't be a verified purchase. Is there anyway around that?


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Marti talbott said:


> I submitted my book (the one in my signature) and have received 3 requests. Thank you! However, I don't understand something. Your reviewers can post to your site and Goodreads, but not Amazon? Right? Is that because it won't be a verified purchase. Is there anyway around that?


Hello. Actually, they can post to amazon, but I let it be known that it is their choice. It's not required for them to post there.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Destiny94 said:


> Hello. Actually, they can post to amazon, but I let it be known that it is their choice. It's not required for them to post there.


Okay cool. I understand. Thanks.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

For people who've tried this --- How's everybody's level of satisfaction with this service so far?  I know that, whenever you take stock of others' opinions, there'll be elements of subjectivity, and I accept that.


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

I discovered Destiny's services on Kboards. I found it valuable for my fantasy/sci fi books. You can check out reviews for my books on her website. 

One was negatively starred at 3, but it was one of the better low stars I've ever had because it was so thorough. Be prepared for honesty, good or bad, but that makes the site legit, right? 

For an affordable review service, I think Destiny really has something here. I've paid for other review sites, Reading Deals for $50 for example, and had 0 reviews (they refunded me, though). My understanding is that she's using her pool of readers for selecting if they want to, or not, read and review your book. Unless you have a large newsletter, I find that useful.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you! I'm glad that we could get you book reviews!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Destiny, 

I was wondering what percentage of your reviewers are posting to Amazon?


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

baldricko said:


> Hi Destiny,
> 
> I was wondering what percentage of your reviewers are posting to Amazon?


Hey!, about 95% of my reviewers post on Amazon. It's the more popular place for them to leave reviews, but they are not required to review there.


----------



## edipet (Feb 7, 2015)

Destiny94 said:


> GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS
> 
> LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


I thought I'd give this a try - one month and duly paid for $30. I'm interested to see whether any requets come my way - i posted Book 1 of my historical-mystery-thriller series - and though the rest of the volumes ( 7 to date) are standalones, some readers commented that to them they didn't feel as such - hopefully, Book 1 is the way to go. Thank you, Edita A. Petrick
www.editaapetrick.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

I'd like to ask, do you have readers who like lgbt stories? All my currently out books are gay romances.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Max N. said:


> I'd like to ask, do you have readers who like lgbt stories? All my currently out books are gay romances.


Hello! At the moment, there aren't too many LGBT readers, but we do have some who mentioned to like all Romance genres if you're interested in giving them a try.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I chose the free option, just to see what would happen before I chose an option that costs money.
That was a few days ago.
I didn't get an email.
I've been checking the "Books to read" each day.  My book has not appeared on the site.
How long does it take to get a book uploaded on the site?
Waiting for days now.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello, all of the books that were submitted are now posted on the site.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks.  Much appreciated.  I will try another package.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Awesome and no problem!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

ARE YOU A HORROR AUTHOR?
FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER VIBE REVIEWS WILL BE ACCEPTING HORROR BOOK SUMBMISSIONS FREE FOR THE BRONZE AND SILVER PACKAGES!
SUBMIT BOOK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed

OTHER GENRES ARE ALSO ACCEPTED ON VIBE REVIEWS!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

ARE YOU A HORROR AUTHOR?
FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER VIBE REVIEWS WILL BE ACCEPTING HORROR BOOK SUMBMISSIONS FREE FOR THE BRONZE AND SILVER PACKAGES!
SUBMIT BOOK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed

OTHER GENRES ARE ALSO ACCEPTED ON VIBE REVIEWS!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

ARE YOU A HORROR AUTHOR?
FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER VIBE REVIEWS WILL BE ACCEPTING HORROR BOOK SUMBMISSIONS FREE FOR THE BRONZE AND SILVER PACKAGES!
SUBMIT BOOK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed

OTHER GENRES ARE ALSO ACCEPTED ON VIBE REVIEWS!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Destiny94, please don't use all capital letters when posting. It's forbidden by our Forum Decorum. Thanks.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Have a service that you offer authors?
Want to have them added to the Vibe Reviews Services Directory?
Just click the link below and submit to the form!

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/copy-of-author-services-directory


----------



## Paul Gre (Jul 27, 2019)

What's going on?
Am I doing something wrong here?
I submitted three horror books on the understanding that they would qualify for the free bronze and silver packages, as mentioned in the post below.
They were all submitted in October, so all should qualify for these packages.
Quote.
ARE YOU A HORROR AUTHOR?
FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER VIBE REVIEWS WILL BE ACCEPTING HORROR BOOK SUMBMISSIONS FREE FOR THE BRONZE AND SILVER PACKAGES!
SUBMIT BOOK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed

OTHER GENRES ARE ALSO ACCEPTED ON VIBE REVIEWS!

But after I've submitted my three horror books I get this message:

Hello!
Thank you for submitting your book to Vibe Reviews!
your book cover will be posted to the site within 24 hours. You will receive reviewer contact info to send files/FREE download links to reviewers upon request.
You chose the free option, therefore your book will not be sent out as a review request to the reviewers. Please keep in mind that the best results come from requests. If you would like to upgrade, just reply with the package you would prefer to use. (Bronze, Silver, Gold). Scroll down to view.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Paul Gre said:


> What's going on?
> Am I doing something wrong here?
> I submitted three horror books on the understanding that they would qualify for the free bronze and silver packages, as mentioned in the post below.
> They were all submitted in October, so all should qualify for these packages.
> ...


Hello, your book did qualify for the bronze and silver package. I do apologize for the misunderstanding. This is just the message that comes after the Free package, but your books were sent as a review request and posted to the site!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Have a service that you offer authors?
Want to have them added to the Vibe Reviews Services Directory?
Just click the link below and submit to the form!

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/copy-of-author-services-directory


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Have a service that you offer authors?
Want to have them added to the Vibe Reviews Services Directory?
Just click the link below and submit to the form!

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/copy-of-author-services-directory


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

New books available on Vibe Reviews!
Don't miss out on some great reads while the books are available!

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/bookstoread


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

New books available on Vibe Reviews!
Don't miss out on some great reads while the books are available!

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/bookstoread


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

New books available on Vibe Reviews!
Don't miss out on some great reads while the books are available!

LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/bookstoread


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out the Vibe Reviews BETA READING FEATURE!
First ten book submissions for this feature are FREE! And readers are just waiting for requests to come in.

LEARN MORE ABOUT HAVING YOUR BOOK BETA READ AT THE LINK BELOW!
https://www.vibebookreviews.com/betareading


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out the Vibe Reviews BETA READING FEATURE!
First ten book submissions for this feature are FREE! And readers are just waiting for requests to come in.

LEARN MORE ABOUT HAVING YOUR BOOK BETA READ AT THE LINK BELOW!
https://www.vibebookreviews.com/betareading


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out the Vibe Reviews BETA READING FEATURE!
First ten book submissions for this feature are FREE! And readers are just waiting for requests to come in.

LEARN MORE ABOUT HAVING YOUR BOOK BETA READ AT THE LINK BELOW!
https://www.vibebookreviews.com/betareading


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Gold Package on Vibe Reviews is currently discounted at $10!
See the submissions link and details below!
LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/get-reviewed

GOLD PACKAGE DETAILS

1. HAVE BOOK ADDED TO THE SITE (1 MONTH)

-Refer a friend and get an extra 30 days!

2. SEND REVIEW REQUEST TO REVIEWERS

3. BOOK SENT OUT IN NEWSLETTER

4. ELIGIBLE FOR "TOP BOOK"

(Most requested book is placed at the top of the Reviewer Newsletter)


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

WANT TO INTRODUCE YOURSELF WITH OUR VIBE REVIEWS READERS?
SUBMIT A FREE INTERVIEW WITH US!

INTERVIEWS: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/author-interviews


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

WANT TO INTRODUCE YOURSELF WITH OUR VIBE REVIEWS READERS?
SUBMIT A FREE INTERVIEW WITH US!

INTERVIEWS: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/author-interviews


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

FEBRUARY ROMANCE DISCOUNT!
ALL REVIEW PACKAGES ARE $5 OFF FOR ROMANCE BOOKS!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

FEBRUARY ROMANCE DISCOUNT!
ALL REVIEW PACKAGES ARE $5 OFF FOR ROMANCE BOOKS!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

FEBRUARY ROMANCE DISCOUNT!
ALL REVIEW PACKAGES ARE $5 OFF FOR ROMANCE BOOKS!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Get FREE book reviews with Vibe Reviews!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Get FREE book reviews with Vibe Reviews!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Get FREE book reviews with Vibe Reviews!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Get FREE book reviews with Vibe Reviews!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Get FREE book reviews with Vibe Reviews!

GET REVIEWED GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED ON VIBE REVIEWS

LINK: GET REVIEWED | VIBE REVIEWS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR KRYSTAL BLUE
READ HERE: KAYE. - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE SIXTH GATE
READ HERE: MAUREEN H. - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE DESCENDANTS
READ HERE: Darci W.- 4 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE DESCENDANTS
READ HERE: LEILANI A.- 4 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR PRIME VANGUARD








JACK K.- 5 STARS


This book is a very solid read in the category of “classic” or “traditional” science fiction. There is a LOT of science in this one (which should delight classical science fiction fans). There are also a number of other traditional elements. There are multiple different alien races (and...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE DESCENDANTS








VICTORIA G.- 5 STARS


Loved this book, couldn't put it down. The way Destiny Hawkins writes keeps you wanting to read more and I can't wait to find out what happens in the second book. REQUEST FOR REVIEW MAKE SURE IT IS AVAILABLE! GET YOUR BOOK REVIEWED




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR UNSUNG LYRICS!








TAMARA D.- 4 STARS


How is this my life? How does a celebrity find love? With so many people wanting something from them, how do they find something real? Well, if this is the way, count me in! There is never a relationship that doesn't make you pause at least once, to make sure it is real, and the way Callum and...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE DESCENDANTS! 
LINK: LYNDA - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

GET YOUR NEXT FREE BOOK REVIEW ON VIBEREVIEWS.COM!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE CALLING!
LINK: VICTORIA G.- 5 STARS


----------



## marine2008 (Jul 15, 2021)

Just read the Intelligent Investor - yes I know it can be hardly treated as a new one - but still the book is amazing!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR IMMACULATE CONCEPTION
LINK: LINDA C- 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW VIBE REVIEW FROM LINDA C! 
LINK: LINDA C- 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FROM CAT B! 
LINK: CAT B.- 5 STARS


----------



## marine2008 (Jul 15, 2021)

"How money works" - an awesome piece of content, visuals are just perfect:


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FROM DENISE W. 








DENISE W.- 5 STARS


This book series was amazing. Cadence (Kate, Katie) went through many trials and tribulations, personally, with her education, and finding her place in the world. Hawthorne is a place of history, magik, and discovery. Secrets are realized, history is learned, and friendships will be tested...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FROM MAUREEN H!! 








Maureen H.- 5 STARS


Book 1 5 stars Trigger warning: this book contains descriptions of sexual situations and references to rape. I loved this book. It's well written with amazing characters and a very familiar magic system. There's love, loss, friendship, and real talk with university aged young people. I would not...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

RECENT BOOK REVIEW FOR HAWTHORNE WITCH SERIES! 








SUSAN M.- 5 STARS


Book 1 I found the first book (Broomstick) a little difficult to get into (a bit like Cadence not believing she is a witch, and trying to deny the witchcraft practices), but once I got past the first fee chapters I begrudged every moment when I wasn't reading this series - sleep and my day job...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR PROPHECY!








STEPHANIE C.- 5 STARS


Miranda Shanklin’s Prophecy is the first book in The Stregheria Series. Mira is running away from Italy to get away from her father Leo. She leaves behind her brother Max, who willingly covers for her. Upon entering Ohio, Mira has a fully furnished house that she had secretly saved her money and...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE RED GROUSE TALES! 








CAT B. - 3 STARS


I gave this book 3 stars only because this is not the style of writing that I enjoy ... therefore I found it difficult to get through. Four tales in all , told around a table to contemporaries who then subsequently tell their own tale. Far too wordy and layered for my tastes, I prefer very a...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR ALWAYS BESIDE YOU! 








DESSIE K.- 5 STARS


This was a very interesting book. The cover and the description of the book intrigued me and I was not disappointed. I felt like I was part of the story which I love when authors are able to do that. The plot and characters we great to.d. REQUEST FOR REVIEW MAKE SURE IT IS AVAILABLE! GET YOUR...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE ORCHID INN








DEBBIE O.- 5 STARS


A grandmother has an intuition that she is going to be seeing more of three of her four granddaughters soon. She’s happy about this because she loves them all dearly and will be grateful for the help running her bed and breakfast establishment. Meanwhile, her three granddaughters are each...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE ORCHID INN








DEBBIE O.- 5 STARS


A grandmother has an intuition that she is going to be seeing more of three of her four granddaughters soon. She’s happy about this because she loves them all dearly and will be grateful for the help running her bed and breakfast establishment. Meanwhile, her three granddaughters are each...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR PHANTOM MASQUERADE 








DIVYA.- 4 STARS


This story follows Mina as she tries to establish herself as a theatre artist. However, she encounters a mean spirited phantom along the way. The story moves at a good pace with some interesting characters and situations. The story had too many x-rated scenes and foul language for my liking. It...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR FATE BOUND 








STEVE.- 5 STARS


This is exactly what I mean when I say I love urban fantasy. This book is full of the very things I love about the genre from start to the very finish I didn’t see coming. I really want to read the new series that’s for sure. Highly recommended. REQUEST FOR REVIEW MAKE SURE IT IS AVAILABLE! GET...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR FANTASY PLAY 101!








SUSAN - 5 STARS


This is not a regular novel with hero’s per-se. It provides different ideas for those trying to spice up their life in the bedroom. There are many great suggestions for exploring. I so loved the role playing fantasy. That and feasting on a buffet with your partner! A quick read overall, but...




www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR FATE BOUND! 
LINK: LISA - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW WITH VIBE REVIEWS! 
LINK: LEILANI A. - 4 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR AWAKENED! 
LINK: MARILYN M. - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR ARMY OF THE CURSED
LINK: LISA H. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE CHATTERBOXED! 
LINK: DIVYA - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW FOR PROPHECY!
LINK: FARNAZ K.- 3 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

BOOK REVIEW FOR BLOOD THERAPY
LINK: LLER - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE MEOW GUARDIANS! 
LINK: TRACY F. - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE MEOW GUARDIANS! 
LINK: DENISE W. - 4 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR SIN EATER
LINK: LINDA B. - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR SIN EATER 
LINK: LINDA B. - 5 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR NO WAY OUT! 
LINK: MARTA S. - 3 STARS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK REVIEW! 
LINK: STEVE - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW! 
LINK: DIVYA - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW!




__





BOOK REVIEWS | VIBE REVIEWS







www.vibebookreviews.com


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE DESCENDANTS! 
LINK: MARTA RIBERO - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW ON VIBE REVIEWS!
LINK: STEPHANIE C. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

GET A BOOK REVIEW ON VIBE REVIEWS 
WWW.VIBEBOOKREVIEWS.COM


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR RUN IT! 
LINK: STEPHANIE C. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

GET YOUR NEXT BOOK REVIEW ON VIBE REVIEWS! 
link: Vibe Reviews


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the great offer! I just signed up.


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW! 
link: *








STEPHANIE C. - 5 STARS


RUN It! By Mary Ramsey is the life journey of Elena Rose Nakiri. Elena dreamed of following her father’s footsteps. She made the finals of the Freshman Fall Festival at the Toshaini-Kai Institute, where both her parents were alumni. While she waiting for her turn to compete, Remy Moceanu, her...




www.vibebookreviews.com




*


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

BOOK REVIEW FOR A NEW WORLD ORDER! 
LINK: ROBIN G. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE LAST ONES STANDING! 
LINK: CHRISTY - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR WIND OF CHANGE!
LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/post/steve-5-stars-4


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR IN THE SHADOW OF HELIOS
LINK:SUSAN M.- 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR ALONDRA!
LINK: BECKY B. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR WINDS OF CHANGE
LINK: CHRISTINA B. - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE KHOPESH OF RAMSES
LINK: Leilani A. - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR ALONDRA! 
LINK: TARYN. - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR CREATURES OF CHAOS! 
LINK: DEBBIE O. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR CREATURES OF CHAOS!
LINK: https://www.vibebookreviews.com/post/christy-5-stars-1


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE VINE CROSS! 
LINK: DEBBIE G. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR CREATURES OF CHAOS
LINK: Sentinelle23 - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR BLOWING UP. 
LINK: CHRISTY - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW FOR THE GAMES OF CORDELLA! 
link: STEPHANIE C. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW FOR WINDS OF CHANGE!
LINK: CHRISTINA B. - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW FOR THE DESCENDANTS 
LINK: RANNA - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR HUNTED! 
LINK: STEPHANIE C. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW FOR HUNTED! 
LINK: STEPHANIE C. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW FOR WILDERNESS 
LINK: Stephanie C - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOK REVIEW FOR THE FARAWAYER
LINK: JEAN G.- 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR TEDDY'S BOYS 
LINK: LINDA B. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR MY EVIL EYE
LINK: LINDA B. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE DARK TIDE!
LINK: STEPHANIE C. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR *MY EVIL EYE*! 
LINK: STEPHANIE C. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR* MY EVIL EYE!*
LINK KAREN S. - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE HOTCHKISS!
LINK: THE HOTCHKISS - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE HOTCHKISS! 
LINK: *








SAUNDERS. - 5 STARS


The Hotchkiss is exceptionally written. The pacing is a bit cumbersome initially, with too much technical jargon. Regardless, the novella was still a thoroughly enjoyable read, with moments that caused me to laugh aloud. Highly recommend. I look forward to more of the author's work. REQUEST FOR...




www.vibebookreviews.com




*


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE HOTCHKISS! 
LINK: JACK K. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR BLOOD CONTRACT! 
LINK: GRO R. - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR RAVEN'S CHILD 
LINK: *








DIVYA R. - 5 STARS


This story follows young boy Elie as he tries to uncover his magic and find the connection between himself and master magician Alistair with the help of family and friends. The story has a complex plot and diverse characters. I received a free copy of the book and this is my voluntary and honest...




www.vibebookreviews.com




*


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE UNBROKEN! 
LINK: MANUELA M. - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR MOONLIGHT BEACH
LINK: STEVE B. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR MOONLIGHT BEACH
LINK: STEVE B. - 5 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR THE GUARDIAN
LINK: AMBER D. - 4 STARS


----------



## deeker (Sep 24, 2014)

NEW BOOK REVIEW FOR WHISPERS OF THE IMMORTAL! 
LINK: JULIA W. - 4 STARS


----------



## WarSyndrome (10 d ago)

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here.


----------

